# Comical-Ali



## technofreak (30 April 2003)

IRAKS INFORMATIONSMINISTER
Alle lieben "Comical Ali"
http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausland/0,1518,246719,00.html


			
				Der Spiegel schrieb:
			
		

> Er war das Fleisch gewordene Desinfotainment, die tägliche Spaßpause des Irak-Kriegs.
> Binnen weniger Tage stieg er zum Medienstar der arabischen Welt und zur Pop-Ikone des Internets auf,
> selbst US-Präsident George W. Bush outete sich als glühender Fan. Alle Welt fragt sich:
> Wo ist Saddams Informationsminister Mohammed Saïd al-Sahhaf?


ja wo isser denn  
Mehr über ihn und seine Sprüche:
http://www.welovetheiraqiinformationminister.com/
tf


----------



## technofreak (1 Mai 2003)

Und das US-Gegenstück: 

http://www.heise.de/tp/deutsch/inhalt/glosse/14707/1.html



> Die Untidy-Formel von Donald Rumsfeld
> Unordnung ist das halbe Leben
> 
> Die Sprache des US-Verteidigungsministers und militärischen Planers des Irak-Kriegs ist ein stetiger Quell des Ergötzlichen.


----------



## Heiko (1 Mai 2003)

Schon irgendwie eine komische Komponente...


----------

